# White hair on driftwood



## yekoms (Jul 7, 2013)

We have some white hair on the driftwood. 
We boiled for it a few hours before it went into the tank. The growth is only on the driftwood and nowhere else in the aquarium. 
I have heard that its normal and that it will go away. Really ??


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I would pull the wood and scrub it off out side the tank.Another member had same issue(as did I) but he then baked his wood (at like 225) for an hour or 2 and never saw it again.


----------



## yekoms (Jul 7, 2013)

Will do...Thanks again!


----------



## jccaclimber2 (May 6, 2012)

The few times I've seen that happen it has gone away on its own. You can sometimes suck some off with a siphon line to help it along.


----------



## yekoms (Jul 7, 2013)

jccaclimber2 said:


> The few times I've seen that happen it has gone away on its own. You can sometimes suck some off with a siphon line to help it along.


Yep that's what I had heard but we don't have fish in the tank yet (just finishing fishless cycle) so taking the driftwood out is not disturbing much.

Oh yea and I'm tired of the wife saying "what is that stuff on the driftwood?"

now it will be " you baked what on my cookie sheet?"

Thanks!!! You helpful folks on this site have been a great help to us on our aquarium. I hope that I can someday be a help to others or at least these treads will be found by searching. To me the search feature on most forums seem to be weak though.


----------



## jccaclimber2 (May 6, 2012)

yekoms said:


> " you baked what on my cookie sheet?"


There was a long silence when I asked my wife for permission to bake 50 pounds of dirt on a cookie tray so that it wouldn't cause as much of an ammonia cycle in my tank....


Ultimately I convinced her it was perfectly ok as long as I lined it with aluminum foil first.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

yekoms said:


> Yep that's what I had heard but we don't have fish in the tank yet (just finishing fishless cycle) so taking the driftwood out is not disturbing much.
> 
> Oh yea and I'm tired of the wife saying "what is that stuff on the driftwood?"
> 
> ...


What the heck...just for laughs...You baked what on my cookie sheet ?
People who "collect" fish in the wild often run across "things" at the edge of those ponds etc in which they collect.
I brought home a 16oz beer mug one day due to collecting and used it for coffee because it was thick to hold the heat.
My ex one day said there aren't any clean glasses and I held that mug up in her direction as if suggesting "here use this"
Reply...No not today. Why ? It came from outside.
Then one day months later I came in and noticed she was drinking from it. But I thought...Well if you haven't died yet
then it must be all right.
Watch this two edged sword...The love we had is unforgetable...and now you've seen some of it. LOL...


----------



## yekoms (Jul 7, 2013)

Everything was OK with my wife she's cool. 
I was kidding more than anything. She was a little impatient in the beginning and saying "we didn't do the fish tank that way when we were kids." Meaning the fishless cycle and such. But by seeing all the stuff from you folks on this site and hearing it from other places she is doing fine.


----------

